# Cloud based storage mountable without any downloads



## zkt72 (Dec 3, 2015)

So I need to mount a cloud based storage to move some files over to to access on a different PC and the drive that I have FreeBSD mounted on is OVH's rescue mode which is mounted in read-only mode meaning I cannot download any packages to mount google drive directly to FreeBSD so I am wondering if their are any drives I can reserve and whitelist IPs to use them and mount the drives using NFS. Thank you for your help in advance.

                                                                               Best Regards ~
                                                                                     zkt72, Zachary K. T.


----------

